# Looking 4 Sub Bloomingtom, Mn



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Comm'l account 494 & Normandale. Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

For 07-08 season, no sidewalks or shoveling, parking lots only.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Im interested in info*

I have two trucks, and very experienced, I'm interested in the details.
I live 1.5 miles from there.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

NLS1;395024 said:


> I have two trucks, and very experienced, I'm interested in the details.
> I live 1.5 miles from there.


NLS1--Sorry..I should of posted that this account is no longer available, I'm subbing it out to an old friend who needs the work this winter. If anything changes I'll update.

Thanks


----------

